# Mac et Home Cinema



## Cegeorges (13 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous 
Voici mon problème, je dois équiper un home cinéma chez un ami qui est partiellement équipé en Mac. &#8232;Un ordinateur Imac dernière génération, et une installation home cinéma au dessus de tout ce que l'on peut imaginé. C'est à dire une pièce insonorisée de 180 mètres carré avec fauteuils et tout et tout bref un vrai cinéma à domicile. &#8232;Le matériel est du linn dernière génération, sur lequel il me demande de raccorder un système pour accéder à sa musique et à ses films en toute simplicité. &#8232;Sans devoir mettre des films dans des lecteurs et des CD dans d'autre lecteurs. &#8232;Donc j'imagine une banque son sous "Itune" et pour stockage des films je patauge. &#8232;Avez-vous une idée du matériel à acquérir? et de quelle manière le raccorder. &#8232;La somme à consacrer est I L L M I T E E, donc toutes les portes sont ouverte, il demande le "nec plus ultra" &#8232;il faut que ça marche! &#8232;Aucun revendeur MAC en Belgique n'est capable de me proposer une solution, c'est vraiment décevant. &#8232;Le cite de APPLE est un peu vague et fouillis. &#8232;Je suppose un mac mini + Apple TV + disques dur rapide + ??? &#8232;Le Mac principal est au rez-de chaussée le cinéma à l'étage il y a déjà une borne Air port pour accès au Mac portable dans toute la maison, qui est très très vaste. &#8232;Il demande aussi de pouvoir commander la musique depuis un système portable ( télécommande, Iphone, Ipod, ou tout autres) pour la diffuser sur le réseau de diffuseurs du rez-de chaussée et du jardin, départ du son, la pièce cinéma. &#8232;Je voudrais vraiment lui faire plaisir, mais ne pas passer pour un idiot si ça ne marche pas. &#8232;Il à payé des "experts" qui n'ont rien foutu de bon, sauf lui vendre le matos qu'ils n'auraient jamais vendu à un autre que lui. Je ne vous parle même pas des enceintes dont j'ai oublié le nom, mais qui pèse plus de 300Kgs pièce, qui coûte 6500 euros pièce et de tout le reste qui est à l'avenant &#8232;Toutes les idées serons bien venues, je vous en remercie par avance. &#8232;Georges


----------



## Holy Diver (13 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, 

si vraiment le budget est élevé, alors il faut peut être regarder du côté de Kaleidescape. Ce n'est pas une solution "Apple", mais ça devrait répondre au besoin ...
http://www.kaleidescape.com/experience/


Cdt,

H_D


----------



## Cegeorges (14 Mars 2009)

Merci pour le tuyau, j'ai déjà contacté un dealer en Belgique il me propose une démo ce jeudi à suivre donc.
Georges


----------



## Matsuto (29 Mars 2009)

wow! ça à l'air vraiment terrible ce systeme Kaleidescape!


----------



## ipascm (30 Mars 2009)

si j'avais vraiement des tunes en illimité  je me ferai un truc du gendre :

déja le tout dans un rack  19" derriere une porte vitrée encastrée dans les murs avec :

- un bon x-serve boostée au max (franchement ca peut le faire... avec une autre carte graphique et pour le coup vraiment exclusif)

- une table numérique yamaha genre 01V 96 V2 (gestion de tous les formats multicanal ), utile pour relier d'autres sources (lecteur de CD, une petite platine Thorens très hype, un ipod de loulou etc... le tout racké à la verticale

- un ou plusieurs NAS , en fibrechanel, rackable pour stocker quelques TiO de films et de musiques légalement achetées...

- et puis pour les enceintes actives,(idéalement certifiées THX), ou mieux des moniteurs amplifiés de studios de references, (genre genelec 1030A ou équivalent)
pas d'amli -> le bonheur

le tout piloté par un bon front row (avec un compte US pour la VOD en VO), un XBMC ou tout autre bon media player sur Mac

pour moi c'est un peu ca le reve... totalement customisé et quasi exclusif, avec des ecrans LCD des potards motorisés du sons avec 130db...enfin cela n'est qu'un avis perso

j'oubliais, un tri-tube des années 80 (pour les formats SD) et un bon vidéo proj full HD, et un bon petit plasma pionner en 1280*800...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------

je peux t'aider evidemment pour l'install...ca doit être interressant à monter ce truc la...


----------

